# Socializing my new vizsla!



## Kristend (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I picked up my 8 week old vizsla puppy last night. She is adorable! She slept fairly well she had a bit of a cry when she first went to bed but stopped after half an hour and slept from 10.30pm til 5am! She had no accidents during the night and went to the toilet when I left her outside. So I'm pretty happy about that!

I was wondering about socializing her. She hasn't had all of her shots yet and I know she can't be around strange dogs until she has had all of them but am I able to take her for a walk or to the local park before she's had her shots? Could I pick her up if I see another dog? Or would she be able to catch something from being in the same environment as other dogs?

Thanks!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Better safe than sorry - pick her up


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Where did you get this wonder housetrained puppy that sleeps through the first night - that isn't allowed!!!! We could do with some photos of this paragon to make sure she is real.

I wouldn't take her to a dog park whether you pick her up or not - there are airborne diseases she might catch. If you have firends with dogs that you know have had their shots, either invite them around with their dogs or go round to them. I used to take my pup to the stables when I went and he would meet and play with three other dogs and meet lots of people. Have friends around to meet her. Socialization at this age is really important and pays great dividends later one.

Surely you didn't get any sleep last night???


----------



## Kristend (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! I have a few friends with vaccinated dogs so I will have to set up some play dates! My sister came over today and had a play with her, I thought she might be a bit overwhelmed but not at all. As long as she is the centre of attention she is happy!

The breeder told me that she has done some toilet training with the puppies which has definitely paid off! She has only had two accidents inside. I have learnt that if she starts sniffing around it's time to rush her outside!

One thing that has surprised me is how much she sleeps! We play for about half an hour and she is hyper and then she falls asleep for a couple of hours. Is that normal? 

She's cried a couple of times today and I'm not sure why. One time was right after lunch and a play outside and she'd been to the toilet and was cuddling up on her bed. I am wondering if she was missing her brothers and sisters?

Here is a picture of her, I have called her Abby.


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

Kristend said:


> One thing that has surprised me is how much she sleeps! We play for about half an hour and she is hyper and then she falls asleep for a couple of hours. Is that normal?


Love these moments while you can!! They wear off really quickly  Before you know it, they're balls of energy all day long with little shark teeth that move 4,000 km/h !!!

Welcome Abby! You're adorable!!

Sammy (and Lindsay  )


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

She's adorable Kristend - enjoy herwhile she is so cute and cuddly. You know all those naps your were asking whether they were normal. Yes they are perfectly normal - that is when she is growing


----------



## ryker (Apr 14, 2012)

hotmischief said:


> She's adorable Kristend - enjoy herwhile she is so cute and cuddly. You know all those naps your were asking whether they were normal. Yes they are perfectly normal - that is when she is growing


+ 1 to the growing. I swear my lil guy looks bigger after every nap! He sleeps about 60-90 mins every hour and a half, or so. I've heard some puppies at 8-9 weeks sleeping 2-3 hours after only being awake an hour! They need lots of sleep!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I wouldn't take her outside anywhere near public until your pup fully vaccinated. Even if you wouldn't meet with another dog they can pick things up from pee or poo left behind. 
If your friends come around to your place that would be more safe. 
My pup Elza is 5 months old and in the last few days she started to sleep a lot more than before so I guess she's growing again. Young pups need a lot of sleep to cope with the growth. It drains them out, never mind the playtime! 
All the best with Abbey!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Abby is adorable! Yes, as stated, the naps are normal. I also agree about play dates with vaccinated dogs.

You may want to ask your vet about appropriate socialization opportunities in your area and precautions to take. Some folks on this forum started socialization immediately. When Savannah was a puppy, my vet and some other vets in the area had current patients with parvo, so he advised caution. I told him Savannah came to work with me and he gave me some tips to keep her safe there.


----------



## CopperMom (Apr 21, 2012)

I spoke with our vet today. . .and he stated to wait until Copper is fully vaccinated before taking him out :0

I will go with being safe. We have another dog and we play with him outside. I can't wait until May 12! Then puppy class and socializing begins!

I will post pics but I am having problems with uploading pics.


----------

